# Divex On Toshi.



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I've had this watch a good few weeks now and I've been very impressed with it. Keeps very good time, good build quality and 500m w/r to boot. I have, however been struggling to find the right strap for it. I'm not a fan of rubber straps, so the original strap came off straight away and on went the ubiquitous lumpy. Still not convinced that this was the right strap for it, I then put it on a dark brown leather strap that I had, but that didn't look right at all. It's been on a nato for a couple of weeks and looked perfect. That is until my new Toshi dropped on the mat this morning and now I think it just looks perfect.  Thanks very much to Rich for his superb workmanship. 

A few pics.....














































Your opinions and comments are welcomed.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

absolutely the right choice mate i have my divex on order so i guess a Toshi will have to be ordered aswell

great colour choice


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Bill_uk said:


> absolutely the right choice mate i have my divex on order so i guess a Toshi will have to be ordered aswell
> 
> great colour choice


Thanks Bill, it's the type of watch where anything other than a black strap looks wrong IMO. I'm sure you'll be pleased with your Divex when it arrives.


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

That a nice finishing touch looks well balanced


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Chunky watch + chunky strap = Winning combination imho :thumbsup:

Paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Yep chunky lunky alround :thumbup: nice one


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mate that looks like a match made in heaven, what with the addition of the toshi that's a pretty piece of kit :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

It's always nice to see the straps on the watches they wee made for, and the colour combo suits the Divex perfectly IMO. Glad you're happy with it John.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Thanks Rich. Even after I ordered it I wasn't too sure it would suit it, but now it's on it's a perfect match, and I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice combo John. Mine is still on the lumpy


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Have to say that strap makes the watch IMHO

Going to have to treat myself to a toshi soon :huh:


----------

